# Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€



## justwicked (4. Januar 2012)

*Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Guten Abend,

da mein billig Rechner nicht mehr ganz up-to-date ist würde ich mir gerne einen neuen zusammenstellen. Dieser wäre dann man erster selbst zusammen gestellter. Die Hardware sollte für Spiele wie BF3, LoL und demnächst auch Diablo3 auf möglichst hoher Stufe reichen 
Ich weiß das es dazu genug Threads über Google zu finden gibt aber ich würde mir hier trotzdem gerne eine aktuelle Meinung einholen.

Mein Budget beträgt nur um die 600€  da ich noch Schüler bin und deshalb nicht mehr ausgeben kann. Ich wollte nun hier mal nachfragen wie ich mein Vorgehen am besten angehe. Was sollte man für Hardware nehmen und wo sollte man diese am besten kaufen? 
Ich bin kein wirklicher Technikfreak der sich besonders auskennt also wäre es nett wenn ihr dies in eurer Schreibweise berücksichtigt.
Der Rechner läuft teilweise auch mal 24 Stu. am Stück. Brauch ich deswegen eine extra gute Kühlung?
In meinem momentanen Rechner befindet sich eine 500GB Festplatte die mir vollkommen ausreicht. Könnte ich die weiterverwenden? Eventuell kann man mit den Laufwerken (HD DVD sowie Blu-ray?) auch noch was anfangen. Meine beiden Bildschirme werde ich weiter verwenden. Ich besitze einen 24 Zoll S240HL von Acer und einen 23 Zoll W2361 von LG, 1920*1080.
Zusammenbauen könnte ich das ganze selber bzw. würde ich mir da falls nötig Hilfe holen.
Betriebssystem ist auch vorhanden.
Gehäuse sollte billig jedoch nicht hässlich sein 
Wichtig wäre mir auch das mit dem Rechner dann erstmal ne Weile vorgesorgt ist und ich nicht gleich wieder neue Einzelteile kaufen muss sobald neue Spiele rauskommen :p

Falls sonst noch Infos benötigt werden einfach fragen.

JustWiCKeD


----------



## der_knoben (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Versuch es mit
CPU: i5 2400
Mainboard: AsRock H61M U3S3
RAM: 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9
Grafikkarte: HD6870
Gehäuse + 1 Lüfter: Xigmatek Asgard III Window + 1x Enermax T.B. Silence
Netzteil: Cougar A 450.
Deiner Festplatte, sofern es eine SATA
LAufwerk kannst du auch behalten

So, MB ist das grundsätzlich ausreichend. HAb es auch selbst schon verbaut. Für wenig Geld eine sehr gute Wahl.
RAM reicht sowohl von Größe als auch von Geschwindigkeit aus.
DIe Grafikkarte ist für BF3 ausreichend auf einem Monitor. Für hoch reicht es auf jeden Fall.
Das Gehäuse ist auch ausreichend. HAbs auch schon in der Hand gemacht. Es ist günstig und recht gut.
Das NT reicht von der Leistung und viel günstiger wird es nicht gehen.


----------



## justwicked (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Danke erstmal. Wo kauf ich das ganze am besten? Kann es sein das bald noch was besseres an Hardware auf den Markt kommt?


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Würde bei Hardwareversand oder Mindfactory bestellen. Die sind immer recht günstig.




> Kann es sein das bald noch was besseres an Hardware auf den Markt kommt?


Es kommt immer was besseres.

Ne, mal im Ernst: im Februar die neue 7000´er Serie von AMD. Und irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres die neuen Intel Prozessoren "Ivy Bridge".


----------



## justwicked (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Freund von mir hat mir eben den empfohlen. One Computer AMD FX-6100, 6x 3.3 Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x Kann mir wer was dazu sagen?


----------



## Heretic (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Es kommt bald noch einiges Raus. AMD/ATI bringen aktuell neue Grafikkarten rasu. Nvidia wird in ein paar monaten auch was nachschieben. 

Ansonsten ist der Vorschlag von *der_knoben* sehr gut.

Bestellen kannst du eigendlich bei vielen verschiedenen.

Am bekanntesten sind wohl.

Hardwareversand.de
hoh.de
alternate.de
mindfactory.de

Preisevergleichen geht eigendlich sehr gut über geizhals.de
dort kannst du dir auch iene Wunschliste anlegen. Und am ende alles vergleichen. Das hat den Vorteil. Das GH die Produkte so auswählt , das du bei so wenig Shops wie möglich bestellen musst. 
Das spart Logistik und Versandkosten.
So erhält man einen guten preis für alles , da es mal sein kann , dass der eine Shop teil 1 billiger hat dafür hat Shop 2 teil 2 billiger.. usw

mfg Heretic

edit: bitte kauf keine Fertig PCs die teile sind in ganz ganz vielen fällen totaler murks. Du bekommst in fast allen fällen Selbstgebaute PC für den gleichen Preis mit besserer Qualtität
Zumal der Bulldoser also der FX 6100 zum spielen ungeiegnet ist. Aktuell ist der i5 einfach der beste fürs gamen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



justwicked schrieb:


> Freund von mir hat mir eben den empfohlen. One Computer AMD FX-6100, 6x 3.3 Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x Kann mir wer was dazu sagen?


 Den kannste in die Tonne treten. Sowohl wegen der CPU als auch GRaka.

Da ist die Config von Knoben viel besser.


----------



## Heretic (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Lohool , seht euch mal bei dem Dingen die Grafikkarten werbung an.
Die vergleichen ne GTX 550Ti mit ner HD 6990 ....

Das ist ja geil  Die Anzeige macht ja mal sowas von keinen Sinn

mfg Heretic

ps: finger weg von dem Teil. Falls dein Freund erwägt sich selbst den zu kaufen. Lach ihn bitte aus. Ne Witz .. Aber erkläre ihm das mal , dass er die finger von sowas lassen soll.


----------



## justwicked (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ok dann werd ich nachher mal schauen auf wieviel ich da so in etwa komme. Danke soweit.


----------



## justwicked (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Wenn ich nach der GraKa suche finde ich auf hardwareversand.de total viele verschiedene mit dem Namen HD 6870. Hab keine Ahnung was ich da nehmen soll ..

Edit: Das Gehäuse welches von Der_Knoben vorgeschlagen wollte gefällt mir nicht so... kann ich mir da einfach nen anderes aussuchen oder muss ich da auf irgendwas achten? Kann ich eventuell auch einfach mein altes Gehäuse behalten und einfach den momentanen Inhalt rausschmeißen? Dann lass ich Festplatte und Laufwerke drin und bau MB etc. neu ein.
Edit2: Achja was ist denn mit ner Soundkarte?!


----------



## Darkisma (4. Januar 2012)

Schau mal nach Sapphire. Dort kannst du im Grunde nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## der_knoben (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Gehäuse kannst du dir auch das Cooler Master Elite 330 angucken. Soundkarte hast du auf dem MB. Und da sparen angesagt ist, wäre die Soka wohl der letzte Luxus. Eher würde ich da noch in eine GTX560Ti investieren.


----------



## justwicked (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Also ich habe mir jetzt bei hardwareversand.de rausgesucht:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Patriot AMD Entertainment Edition PC3-10600 1333MHz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil 
Den Enermax T.B. Silence find ich dort nicht. Hab ihn hier gefunden Suche nach "Enermax T.B. Silence" - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook  jedoch weiß ich nicht welchen ich brauche.
Komme ohne den Enermax auf einen Preis von 500,93€ zzg. 3,99 € Versand via hardwareversand.de
Wär das soweit alles richtig?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Also der Shop ist schon mal ok, da kannst du getrost bestellen.

Als Graka würde ich dir eher die vorschlagen :
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 6870 OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Und beim Ram holst du am Besten ein 4Gb *Kit*, sprich 2x 2Gb.
Den hier zum Beispiel :
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9

Den Enermax lüfter gibts dort auch, hier :
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm

Und Gehäuse kannst du nehmen welches du willst. 
Achte nur auf Bauform ATX und guck dir am Besten ein paar Tests zu deinem Wunschgehäuse an, oder frag noch mal hier nach.

Edit: guck dir mal die Xigmatek Modelle an


----------



## justwicked (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Die GraKa wegen dem OC? 
Gehäuse finde ich dieses i.O.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil
Könnte ich denn auch mein altes Gehäuse von dem "Fertig-PC" benutzen wenn ich den Inhalt rausnehme? Dann müsst ich die Laufwerke und die Festplatte nicht extra neu einbauen und ausserdem hat es oben so eine Art "Halterung" für eine 500GB externe Festplatte dran, was ich ganz nett finde. Ist von Microstar, mehr kann ich dazu gerade leider nicht rausfinden.

Wo liegt der Vorteil bei dem RAM-Kit?
Und danke für den Link mit dem Lüfter.
Ich bin jetzt erstmal off und schaue morgen wieder rein.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

In erster Linie wegen dem anderen Lüfter, dass die Gigabyte übertaktet ist, habe ich gar nicht gesehen
Vielleicht gibt es die auch als @stock, musst du mal gucken. 
Werksübertaktung finde ich Schwachsinn !

Fertig-Pc Gehäuse würde ich nicht empfehlen, da oft ziemlich bescheidener Airflow herrscht.
Das ausgesuchte Case ist super, wollte ich mir auch zuerst holen 

Wegen dem RAM :
Man hört oft von Problemen bei Vollbestückung (Spannung, Bluescreens usw.), vielleicht gibts die auch bei nur einem Stein  zwar noch nie von gehört aber geh einfach mal auf Nummer sicher.
Teurer ist es sowieso nicht.. Du kannst auch einfach das billigste Kit nehmen, dass du findest - die tun sich alle nix.


MfG


----------



## max86gt (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Versuch es mit
> CPU: i5 2400
> Mainboard: AsRock H61M U3S3
> RAM: 2x4GB 1333MHz CL9
> ...



hab eine Alternative mit nem besseren CPU 2500K denn du Stark tackten kannst ne passende MOBO mit Crossfire falls später erwünscht die das Ocen erlaubt ist nur Halt one Laufwerk und Festplatte:
http://www.alternate.de/html/configurator/builder/structure/detail.html?kind=pcBuilder


----------



## justwicked (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

CPU Tray oder Boxed? Und haste eventuell nen Link zu dem MOBO? Dein Link führt auf die HP von alternate.de

Edit: Zu dem Kit, soll ich mir also 2x 2GB Kits holen? Also das ich dann ingesamt 8GB habe.
Hättest du da eventuell auch noch nen Link via hardwareversand.de?


----------



## max86gt (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

So jetzt mache ich es richtig: 
MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-P67A-D3-B3
CPU: Intel® Core
GRAKA: XFX HD6870 Dual Fan
Arbeitspeicher: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Gehäuse (könntest auch dein altes benutzen): Aerocool RS-9 Devil Red
CPU-Lüfter: Deepcool IceEdge 400 NI
Leider sind es € 601,48* bei Alternate geht aber auch günstiger auf anderen Seiten.
Statt Corei5 2400 denn 2500K da er sich gut übertackten lässt womit man spielend 4,5Ghz erreicht mit normalen Luftkühlung bei den 2400er könntest du nur Turbo übertackten ob das aber wiklich viel bringt. Übertackten kann man nur mit Mobos die P67oderZ68 besitzen H61 und H67 können das nicht und unterscheiden sich nur damit das H67 die Intel intergrierte Graka nutzen kann..
Wenn du noch um die 10€ mehr geld hast würde ich das dann in einen besseren Kühler investieren.


----------



## Fafafin (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



justwicked schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt bei hardwareversand.de rausgesucht:
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
> ...


Das sieht doch schon gut aus.
Aber als Grafikkarte würde ich die empfehlen: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/arti...5&agid=1004&pvid=4my92dbte_gx1cqjn8&ref=13&lb bzw http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p721533
Und als RAM-Kit 2x4GB z.B. den hier: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Bei Mindfactory entfallen die Versandkosten, wenn du zwischen 0:00 und 6:00 Uhr online bestellst (ab 100 € Bestellwert)!

Willst du beide Monitore an den neuen PC anschließen? Dann wäre vielleicht eine GraKa mit 2GB überlegenswert.
Haben deine HDD und deine optischen Laufwerke bereits SATA? Wenn ja, bräuchte man nicht unbedingt das obige Mainboard mit abwärtskompatiblem P-ATA.


----------



## justwicked (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ja ich werde beide Monitore anschließen. Spielen tuhe ich jedoch nur auf einem. 
Wo kann ich das einsehen mit dem SATA? Hab da echt keine Ahnung..
Das Gehäuse welches max86gt vorgeschlagen hat gefällt mir gut. Auch wenn es um die 20€ teurer ist als mein vorher gewähltes..
Ich werde das ganze nochmal bei Mindfactory zusammenstellen.

Sooo.
Habe jetzt 
RAM;          http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...mGroup-Elite-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html
GraKa;        http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...HD-6870-ZDFC-Aktiv-PCIe-2-1-x16--Retail-.html
CPU;          http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-2500K-4x-3-30GHz-So-1155-BOX.html
Gehäuse;    http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...vil-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz-rot.html
MoBo;        http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...61-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-mATX-Retail.html
CPU-Kühler;http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p722860_DeepCool-IceEdge-400-NI-AMD-und-Intel.html
Netzteil;    http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p672727_450W-Cougar-A450-80--Bronze.html

damit komme ich auf einen Gesamtbetrag von € 556,55.
Verbesserungsvorschläge? Fehlt noch was? Passt irgendwas nicht zueinander? :p


----------



## Heretic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Hi,

S-ATA erkennst du daran , dass die anschlüsse sehr flach (eigendlich nur ein Strich) und kurz sind.

Wie diese genauer aussehen siehst du z.B hier bei Wikipedia : Serial ATA

Wenn du wirklich nicht sicher bist gibt es noch 2 möglichkeiten.

1. Du machst ein Foto und zeigst uns es , wir sagen dan was es ist.
2. Du gehst nach ausschlussverfahren. Ist an dem DVD laufwerk ein sehr großer mit mehreren Pins bestückter Anschluss (Der mit diesen Riesen großen Flachkabel angeschlossen ist) , ist es P-ATA , wenn der große anschluss nicht da ist , sollte es S-ATA sein.

mfg Heretic


----------



## justwicked (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



Heretic schrieb:


> Wie diese genauer aussehen siehst du z.B hier bei Wikipedia : Serial ATA
> 
> mfg Heretic


 
Also ich habe an den Laufwerken und der HDD Leitungen sehen können die ungefähr so aussahen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, sollte man den Rechner von innen mal aussaugen oder so? Ist nämlich ziemlich staubig und sind sogar schon Spinnenweben drinnen wie ich eben feststellen musste.

Edit: Bei Mindfactory fallen die Versandkosten beim Midnightshopping ja weg. Wie genau verhalten sich die Versandkosten zu dem Gehäuse? Müsste ich da theoretisch die 39.99€ DHL-Frachtversand kosten zahlen? Wenn ja fallen die beim MNS auch weg?


----------



## Heretic (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Es wird sich dann vermutlich um S-ATA fähige Teile handeln. Diese wären  dann Theoretisch wiederverwendbar im neune Pc , falls gewünscht.

Den Pc sauber machen ... Das ist eine sehr gute idee.
Den Groben Schmutz kann man aussaugen. Aber bitte den Sauber auf  kleinste Stufe stellen und nicht zu nahe an Motherboard , es könnte  gerade beim Motherboard passieren , das was abbricht oder so.

Wäre auch mal interessant , wenn du ein Bild von der jetzigen situation  des PCs machst . Keine Sorge du wirst dafür nicht gesteinigt...  Zumindestens nicht von mir 






justwicked schrieb:


> Sooo.
> Habe jetzt
> RAM;          8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
> GraKa;        1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 ZDFC Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,
> ...


 
Also wie gesagt. Beim CPU musst du auf das " K " im namen achten. Wenn es dort steht , dann ist es eine CPU zum übertakten. (WAs man aber nicht zwangsläufig tun muss)
Da aber aus einem nicht ersichtlichen grunde zumindestens bei Mindfactory der CPU mit " K " billiger ist. Naja dann nimm halt den.. Schaden tuts nicht.

Beim CPU-Kühler wäre die alternative Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Der Rest ist soweit ok.

mfg Heretic


----------



## justwicked (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Muss ich schauen ob ich ein Bild mit der Webcam machen kann weil meine Digicam im Moment kaputt ist. 

Wäre der Kühler denn besser? Mir sind jetzt nur die ~13€ Preisunterschied aufgefallen..

Edit: Hab mal versucht paar Bilder zu machen. Sind zwar nicht ganz so gut geworden aber immerhin...
http://imgur.com/a/mBRo4

Rechner ist schon paar Jahre alt und seit ca. 3-4 Monaten nichtmehr sauber gemacht worden x__X


----------



## der_knoben (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Willst du nun doch übertakten. Bevor du jetzt aufs OC gehst, und es am Ende doch nie machst, würde ich das Geld eher in eine GTX560Ti stecken, als in die CPU. Man kann das natürlich auch auf die Weise sehen, dass man jetzt lieber eine etwas günstigere Graka kauft, um den CPU später noch OC zu können. Das ist aber deine Entscheidung.

Wenn du eine K-CPU nimmst, dann nimm auch ein MB mit Z68 oder P67 Chipsatz. Guck dir diesbezüglich mal das AsRock Z68 PRo3 an.

@TE
ist das noch ein Rechner mit BTX Mainboard? So sieht das zumindest aus. Da muss dann eh alles weg. Laufwerk oben ist noch IDE. Das würde ich Austauschen. Die Festplatte ist ne SATA Platte.

Das Gehäuse würde ich nicht nehmen: Bei soviel Öffnung in der Seitenwand bist du nur am Staubputzen, und ich weiß, wie gerne man das macht und nervig das ist. Nimmm lieber ein Gehäuse mit geschlossenem Seitenteil bzw. Fenster. Beim CPU-Kühler muss man auch auf die Höhe achten. Nicht jeder passt in jedes Gehäuse. Einen CPU-Kühler brauchst du aber nur, wenn du übertakten willst.
Hier mein Vorschlag dafür:

i5 2500K
AsRock Z68 Pro3
Scythe Mugen 2
2x4GB 1333Mhz CL9
HD6870
Cougar A 450
Cooler Master Elite 330 mit Fenster.

oder 

i5 2400
AsRock H61M U3S3
2x4GB 1333MHz CL9
GTX560Ti
Cougar A 450
Cooler MAster Elite 330 mit Fenster.


----------



## justwicked (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Also ich hab überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit dem übertakten und werde es deshalb eher nicht machen. Heretic meinte nur das der i5 2500k besser und billiger ist, deswegen habe ich mir erstmal den ausgesucht.
Gehäuse wollte ich doch nicht behalten. Ich fand dieses hier ganz schick:  AeroCool Rs-9 Devil Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Was sind denn die Vor- und Nachteile beim OC'en?

Was heißt IDE? Kann ich das Laufwerk garnicht mehr verwenden? MoBo weiß ich nicht was das ist. Sollte aber eh raus. 
Und welchen Kühler sollte ich für das von mir vorgeschlagene Gehäuse nehmen? Wäre das dann dieser hier? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...54--939--AM2--AM3--775--1366--1156--1155.html

justwicked


----------



## der_knoben (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Übertakten bringt dir den Vorteil, dass du deine CPU vllt 1. Generation länger benutzen kannst, als ohne. Nachteile sind höhere Stromverbrauch, ein benötigter CPU-Kühler, ein passendes MoBo (Motherboard, MB), Verlust der Garantie (ist aber bei späterem OC eh egal, da eh schon weg), theoretische defekte Hardware.

IDE ist der Anschluss deines oberen Laufwerks. Den haben die aktuellen MB nicht mehr. Von daher würde ich da die 15 EUR in einen neuen Brenner schon investieren.

Ich würde das AeroCool nicht nehmen, weil die Seite zu dolle offen ist. Da ziehst du dir nen Haufen Staub rein. Empfehle es dir nicht. Hardware zu säubern ist ne richtige Mistarbeit. Was hälst du denn hier von: Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot - Computer Shop

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, dann brauchst du keinen extra Kühler.
Du kannst natürlich den i5 2500K anstelle des i5 2400 nehmen. Der theoretische Wiederverkaufswert einer K-CPU ist natürlich höher, da man sie noch übertakten kann.


----------



## justwicked (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Danke. Ich würde dann den i5 2500k nehmen und das übertakten einfach mal in Betracht ziehen. Kann ja nicht schaden. Das Gehäuse find ich auch prima. Beide Laufwerke können also weg?! Welches sollte ich mir dann noch dazu kaufen?

Momentaner Stand:
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 ZDFC Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
450W Cougar A450 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot - Computer Shop
ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop
Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 - Computer

Preis € 599,03 zzgl. Versandkosten

Hier fehlt dann nur noch das Laufwerk wenn ich mich nicht irre 

Edit: Achja, mein momentanes Netzteil ist auch nachgerüstet. Altes ist kaputtgegangen und das neue wurde 13.04.11 eingebaut. Müsste dieses hier sein  LC Power ATX 420W SilentMax LC6420 . Kann man damit noch was anfangen? Wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## der_knoben (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Laufwerk nimmst du ein LG GH22NS50 oder irgendein anderes günstiges von Mindfactory.de. Kauf im übrigen alles bei mindfactory. Dieser Preisvergleich hat mir auch schon öfter 2 Shops empfohlen, und dann hab ichs mal nur bei mindfactory zusammengestellt, und war am Ende gleich teuer oder minimal drunter/drüber. Das lohnt nicht, deshalb 2 Versandkosten zu zahlen.
Bezüglich NT: Dass kann man vllt in einen Office PC einbauen. Da die wichtige 12V LEitung aber nur 240W bietet, reicht das NT niemals. Bleib beim Cougar A 450, das hat 420W auf der 12V. Falls du Kabelmanagement haben willst, wäre das noch eine Idee: 550W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAPM550 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook Das baut von der Technik auf dem Cougar A auf. Das hat 480W auf der 12V Leitung.


----------



## justwicked (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Danke. Ich denke ich bleibe bei dem Cougar A 450.

Das Laufwerk finde ich bei Mindfactory nicht. Hättest du da eventuell einen Link? Hab da jetzt nur Teile so um die 60€ gesehn was doch weit über die von dir besagten 15€ hinausgeht. Habe da wahrscheinlich falsch geschaut.

Achja, wie sieht das mit den Versandkosten aus? Zahl ich dann garnichts mehr wenn ich ab 0 Uhr bestelle?


----------



## der_knoben (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Also DVD BRenner bekommt man ab 15EUR. BlueRay aber nicht. Die leigen aber eher im Bereich von 60EUR.
zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr sind keine Versandkosten ab 100EUR Bestellwert bei Vorkasse und 200EUR bei Paypal usw.

LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## justwicked (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Danke. Ich denke Blu-ray wird nicht nötig sein.
Momentaner Stand:
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 ZDFC Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
450W Cougar A450 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot - Computer Shop
ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop
Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 - Computer
LG Electronics GH24NS70 24x SA bk Bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Endsumme: € 615,60
Wenn das alles so zueinander passt würd ich das so in ca einem monat bestellen


----------



## der_knoben (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Schaut gut aus. Kannst ja kurz vorher nochmal vorbeikommen.


----------



## max86gt (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



justwicked schrieb:


> Danke. Ich denke Blu-ray wird nicht nötig sein.
> Momentaner Stand:
> 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
> 1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 ZDFC Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,
> ...



Bin Neidisch 
Ne im ernst gute wahl das mit h61 Chip wäre fehlgriff geworden und du dich dann nur ärgern würdest, da die 2500K sich leicht übertackten lässt sogar für anfänger.


----------



## justwicked (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ich hätt nochmal ne Frage. Wenn ich mir dann die neuen Teile gekauft habe und die alte Festplatte einsetze, sollte ich die vorher Formatieren und alles neu draufladen oder nicht?


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Unbedingt Formatieren!!! Gibt genug Threads hier wo die Leute nicht Formatiert haben und deswegen dann Treiberprobleme kriegen...


----------



## der_knoben (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Try and Error. Versuch ob es ohne Formatierung geht. Wenn du Glück hast, funktioniert es. Wenn du Pech hast, formatierst du halt einfach.


----------



## justwicked (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Erneut eine Frage. Ich schaue ab und zu mal bei Mindfactory vorbei und sehe teilweise hohe Preisschwankungen bei den ausgewählten Artikeln. Hauptsächlich Graka und CPU. Wäre es eventuell sinnvoll einzelne Teile schon jetzt zu kaufen damit sie nicht noch um einiges teurer werden? Wenn ja wann / was wäre ein guter Preis?

Danke


----------



## Softy (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Die Preisschwankungen sind normal. Da hilft es nur, die Preise eine Weile zu beobachten, und in einem günstigen Moment zuzuschlagen. Wenn Du über 100€ Bestellwert hast und zwischen 0h und 6h morgens bestellst, entfallen bei mf die Versandkosten. Du kannst ja auch zur Orientierung die Preisverläufe anschauen: Preisentwicklung für XFX Radeon HD 6870 900M Dual Fan, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-687A-ZDFC) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Leider geht im Moment der Trend generell nach oben.  Wann das Zeug wieder günstiger wird:


----------



## justwicked (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Sooo, ich bin so eben 18 geworden und ich mache mir gerade Gedanken darüber wie ich die oben geposteten Teile am besten bezahle. 
Eigentlich hatte ich vor mir ein PayPal Konto zu erstellen jedoch habe ich ne Menge schlechte Meinungen über deren Kundenservice, Sperrungen von Konten und Einfrieren von Geldern gelesen. 
Ich wollte nun nachfragen was ihr so bevorzugt um bequem zu zahlen. Bestellen werde ich bei Mindfactory.

Ausserdem, wäre cool wenn sich nochmal jemand die von mir bestellten Sachen anschauen würde und mir bescheid sagen könnte falls es inzwischen bessere Alternativen gibt.
Weiß nicht ob es so klappt aber das müsste der Link zu meinem Warenkorb sein: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2197ea26628adef6d4d84519122110a946c00e39ab8f9

danke


----------



## Heretic (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Also ich hätte keine Einwände.

Bei Mindfactory bezahle ich immer per Nachnahme , dafür bestelle ich immer Nachts um die Versandkosten zu sparen.

Ich find das eigenldich ok. Bezahlen , erst wenn die Ware vor ort ist. Wenn man ganz mistrauisch ist kann man auch noch das packet schnell aufreißen während der Postbote noch in der Tür steht .

mfg Heretic


----------



## kr0 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



Heretic schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory bezahle ich immer per Nachnahme , dafür bestelle ich immer Nachts um die Versandkosten zu sparen.
> mfg Heretic


 
Wenn man Nachts bestellt (ab wieviel Uhr?) spart man sich die Versandkosten??
was ist denn das bitte für ne Logik? Sind dafür die Preise höher? Muss doch irgendeinen Grund haben....
Wie funzt n das mit der Bezahlung per Nachname?


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Januar 2012)

Per Nachnahme? Du musst deinem Paketjungen ja ziemlich gut vertrauen 

@TE: Das ist einfach so ein Marketinggag


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



justwicked schrieb:


> Sooo, ich bin so eben 18 geworden







justwicked schrieb:


> und ich mache mir gerade Gedanken darüber  wie ich die oben geposteten Teile am besten bezahle.



Ich bezahle immer per Vorkasse oder sofortüberweisung. Ich würde auf Grund der starken Preisschwankungen bei mindfactory die Preise ein paar Tage beobachten, und dann in einem günstigen Moment zuschlagen.



justwicked schrieb:


> Ausserdem,  wäre cool wenn sich nochmal jemand die von mir bestellten Sachen  anschauen würde und mir bescheid sagen könnte falls es inzwischen  bessere Alternativen gibt.
> Weiß nicht ob es so klappt aber das müsste  der Link zu meinem Warenkorb sein:  https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2197ea26628adef6d4d84519122110a946c00e39ab8f9


 
Netzteil könntest Du mit Kabelmanagment ein 430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software oder 550W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAPM550 80+ Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook nehmen. Das Cougar A450 ist aber OK.

Beim Gehäuse könntest Du Dir mal das Sharkoon T28 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook anschauen. Da ist der obere HDD-Käfig rausnehmbar, falls Du später mal eine überlange Grafikkarte einbauen willst.

Grafikkarte kannst Du alternativ eine 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop - nehmen.

Kühler wäre dieser hier etwas leistungsstärker: Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## justwicked (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Danke für die Glückwünsche und die Tipps. 

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied bei den Grafikkarten? Vom Preis her wäre die von Softy vorgeschlagene natürlich besser 
Und falls es sich wirklich lohnt die paar € mehr in Kühler, Netzteil und Gehäuse zu investieren könnt ich darüber ja nochmal nachdenken.

Ich hätt nochmal ne allgemeine Frage zu GraKas bzw. Screens: 
Es gibt ja immer verschiedene Anschlüsse, sprich DVI, VGA und HDMI in den GraKas. Wo liegt da eigentlich der Unterschied und ist es egal wo ich meine Bildschirme einstecke?

justwicked


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Die Grafikkarten sind beide gleich schnell. 

VGA ist ein analoges Signal, DVI und HDMI sind digital. Daher würde ich DVI oder HDMI verwenden. DVI ist etwas weniger verbuggt, HDMI kann zusätzlich Sound übertragen. Da der Sound bei Monitoren aber eh unterirdisch ist, würde ich DVI verwenden.


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Die XFX Dual fan ist aber leiser die er ausgesucht hat 

Der Rest schaut gut aus, aber ggf. noch das NT tauschen.


----------



## justwicked (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Also lieber ein NT von denen die Softy vorgeschlagen hat?


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Jupp gerade die mit Kabelmanagment sind toll schafft Ordnung im Gehäuse


----------



## justwicked (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Was genau darf ich unter "Mit Kabelmanagement" verstehen?


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Wenn das NT Modular aufgebaut ist, sprich du nicht benötigte Kabel vom NT nicht anschliessen brauchst, spart Kabelsalat im PC


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ist etwas besser für den Airflow im Gehäuse und sieht besser aus  wenn man ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster hat.


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Sichtfenster brauch man ja nicht unbedingt man kann ja auch die Seitenwand weg lassen


----------



## Lizz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Hmmm.... ne dann doch lieber zu und Staubfrei ^^
Am besten hast den guten aufm Tisch und jemand reißt im TS grad nen Witz und du spuckst schön Cola rein


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Spricht da wer aus eigener Erfahrung  

So etwas kann mir nicht passieren obwohl der PC aufm Schreibtisch steht  

Wie gesagt Gehäuse gibt es wie Sand am Meer und ist fast immer Geschmackssache für was man sich entscheidet und teilweise vom Geldbeutel.


----------



## Lizz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ne ich habs lieber geschlossen und unterm Tisch :p
Oh ja.... der böse Geldbeutel...
Spendiert mir wer diesen hier?


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Gehäuse ist nicht so knorke wollte es mir auch holen aber als ich mir das ding angesehen habe dachte ich nääää. 

Rate mal warum das ding so schnell im Preis gesunken ist


----------



## Lizz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Eigentlich bin ich so der Typ der auf Zeitloses, minimalistisches steht, aber ka warum das Ding mich anspringt. Baut die Wakü raus, macht den Preis auf max150 Okken und ich bin dabei, aber sonst nicht.


----------



## kroy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

wenn mann das seitenteil einfach weglässt geht da nicht der erwünschte "airflow" flöten ?


----------



## Lizz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Zum größten Teil nicht.
Vorne ist ja ein Lüfter drin um Frische Luft einzusaugen. Diese bekommt die Graka/CPU wenns offen ist auch von der Seite.
In der PCGH gab es ja auch mal nen Test, wo sie noch zusätzlich nen Ventilator rangestellt haben. Das ganze hat grad mal 1-2Grad ausgemacht ^^ (Also um 1-2 Grad kühler)


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Lizz schau mal auf deine Pinnwand.

Airflow geht flöten, was du vorne rein pustest geht gleich an der seite wieder raus und es steht kein richtiger Druck im Gehäuse.


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ich finde eine leichte Unterdruckbelüftung besser, weil es da nicht so leicht zu einem Wärmestau kommen kann.


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Was genau meinst du mit Unterdruckbelüftung? Dass alle Lüfter ausblasend sind, oder wie?


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Vorne Luft rein, hinten und oben Luft raus. Also mehr ausblasende Lüfter  als einblasend. 

So werden vorne die Fesplatten gekühlt, und es entsteht nicht so leicht ein Wärmestau, weil durch das Mesh-Gitter und die Ritzen im Gehäuse immer ein wenig Luft mit eingesogen wird. Ich hoffe, das ist verständlich, ich kann es nicht anders erklären.


----------



## Rigg83 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



Heretic schrieb:


> Also ich hätte keine Einwände.
> 
> Bei Mindfactory bezahle ich immer per Nachnahme , dafür bestelle ich immer Nachts um die Versandkosten zu sparen.
> 
> ...


 
mit Vorkasse lässt sich sparen und renomierte Anbieter machen da keine Probleme...


----------



## Rigg83 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



Softy schrieb:


> Vorne Luft rein, hinten und oben Luft raus. Also mehr ausblasende Lüfter als einblasend.
> 
> So werden vorne die Fesplatten gekühlt, und es entsteht nicht so leicht ein Wärmestau, weil durch das Mesh-Gitter und die Ritzen im Gehäuse immer ein wenig Luft mit eingesogen wird. Ich hoffe, das ist verständlich, ich kann es nicht anders erklären.



theoretisch sollte im gehäuse ein leichter unterdruck erzeugt werden, also mehr absaugend als einblasend, so wird automatisch der luftstau verhindert und wichtiger sind saugende lüfter als blasende


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



Softy schrieb:


> Vorne Luft rein, hinten und oben Luft raus. Also mehr ausblasende Lüfter  als einblasend.



Ah, ok, ist klar. Mein T9 hat oben keine Halterung, aber ich find die Lüftung auch so mehr als ausreichend. 
Hab es aber so eingestellt, dass die vorderen über PWM gesteuert werden und der hintere am NT immer auf volle Pulle läuft. Kommt glaub ich auf's gleiche raus 

Ich bin prinzipiell gegen Vorkasse, egal von welchem Anbieter, Überweisungen und Rechnungen sind einfach sicherer.


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Rigg83 Doppelpost 

Mit einem Überdruck geht aber auch alles einwandfrei, hatte dazu mal irgendwo ein Test gelesen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo. Ausserdem ist es je nach Gehäuse sehr unterschiedlich.

DITO @ Redbull: ich mache auch nur auf Rechnung oder Nachname, ohne Ware keine Kohle.


----------



## Rigg83 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Ah, ok, ist klar. Mein T9 hat oben keine Halterung, aber ich find die Lüftung auch so mehr als ausreichend.
> Hab es aber so eingestellt, dass die vorderen über PWM gesteuert werden und der hintere am NT immer auf volle Pulle läuft. Kommt glaub ich auf's gleiche raus
> 
> Ich bin prinzipiell gegen Vorkasse, egal von welchem Anbieter, Überweisungen und Rechnungen sind einfach sicherer.


 
gegen vorkasse, weil??
Überweisug und Vorkasse ist doch das gleiche?
ich spare da lieber und hatte nie probleme


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Wenn man bei AmEx arbeitet hat man wohl generell eine Abneigung gegen unsichere Geldgeschäfte was? 

@TE: Wie sieht deine aktuelle Bestellliste aus?


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Weil Vorkasse grundsätzlich länger dauert


----------



## Rigg83 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

naja, das ist sogar ein grund aber dann kannste auch express für 18 euro bestellen wenn dir die schnelligkeit das wichtigste ist. 
klappt per online banking super und ich kann einen tag länger warten, das geht


----------



## wuestenfux (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Nachname habe ich es auch innerhalb von 24 Std wenn ich bis 12 Uhr bestelle  Warum also per Express bestellen.


----------



## justwicked (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Also Express ist mir nicht so wichtig. Ich möchte bei der Zahlung und der Lieferung nur so billig wie möglich weg kommen. 
Aktuelle Bestellliste sieht so aus: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2195b42c8e6cbab8911edb947a522f50ee1f9905561af

Eventuell wollt ich noch den Lüfter und das Netzteil austauschen. Da hat Softy mir einige Modelle empfohlen. 

Wegen der GraKa, ist das so die beste die ich momentan nehmen könnte für den Preis? Hab gehört die GTX 570 oder so soll ganz gut sein aber die ist ja wahrscheinlich viel teurer. Will insgesamt so bei ~600€ bleiben. Spiele wären BF3, demnächst Diablo 3 und halt kommende Spiele.
Zur Zahlung, also bei Nachnahme zahl ich ja auch noch mal 2€ extra pro Paket. die Artikel sind ja wahrscheinlich alle einzeln verpackt ?! Das wären dann auch schon 16€ die man hätte sparen können.
Was sagt ihr zu PayPal? Wie genau funktioniert das? Wollte mich da wie ein paar Seiten zuvor schon erwähnt eigentlich anmelden jedoch hab ich viele schlechte Sachen über PayPal gelesen.

Naja lasst einfach mal eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen hören


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Wenn Du jetzt mehr fps haben willst, ´würde ich auf OC pfeifen, und einen i5-2400 auf einem Asrock H61 iCafe + boxed Kühler nehmen. Dann wäre vllt. eine 1280MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) drin. Die ist quasi genauso schnell wie eine GTX 570.

Meist sind das 2 Pakete (das Gehäuse aus dem Großteillager, und der Kleinkram kommt extra). Du musst aber nur 1x Versand bezahlen.


----------



## kr0 (26. Januar 2012)

Also wenn ich dann per nachnahme bestellen wuerde, hiesse das 2 pakete, somit 4 euronen und die 11 fuer den versand? Wobei wenn ich von 0-6 uhr bestelle sogar ohne die versandkosten, korrekt?
Dafuer werden die preise vermutlich nachts hoeher sein als tagsueber, vermute ich mal. Hat da jmd erfahrung?
Vlt das kruemelmonster ? 

Und das gold level bringt nix meintet ihr?
Splittet ihr eigentlich eure bestellungen auf 2 onlineshops oder zahlt ihr dann die paar euro mehr und bestellt alles bei einem?

Sorry, dass ich hier so dreist reinspringe


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

1. ja
2. ja
3. ja
4. ja
5. ja
6. Kommt drauf an, wie es halt letztendlich am günstigsten kommt.


----------



## kr0 (26. Januar 2012)

Leben deine copy&paste tasten noch? ;D

Ich hab so richtig bock jetzt mein kommenden rechenknecht zusammenzubauen...nur durch dieses forum!
Kribbelt im bauch und in den finger...besser als bday und alle feierlichen anlaesse zusammen, ausgenommen sind hiervon jahrestage(wobei das eher frauen als maenner als feierlichkeit ansehen) ;D naja zum glueck bin ich davon befreit....noch zumd.

Bei mf.de springen die preise aber teilweise schon richtig rkass!


----------



## justwicked (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Joa der von mir gewählte CPU war vor einem Monat noch fast 20€ billiger...

@ Softy
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ntel-Core-i5-2400-4x-3-10GHz-So-1155-BOX.html oder http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-2400S-4x-2-50GHz-So-1155-BOX.html ?
Und was wäre dann ein passender Kühler dazu ?
Ich versteh btw immernoch nicht was genau boxed und nicht boxed ist >:

Edit: Aktueller Stand: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...21940eb23c56c0fa584e8ba7ab9eb54e45dc06269ef86


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

boxed= Ein Kühler ist im Lieferumfang der CPU dabei, und die Garantie auf die CPU ist länger. Daher immer "boxed" kaufen, selbst wenn man einen anderen Kühler montieren will.

Wenn Du übertakten willst: i5-2500K boxed + Asrock Z68 Pro3 + Thermalright Macho HR-02

Wenn nicht: i5-2400 boxed + Asrock H61 iCafe + boxed-Kühler.


----------



## justwicked (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Danke. 
Hier ist dann der aktuelle Stand. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219357f84c583f1c0b78e5b1beddaaef02a83bb9ca047

Bin jetzt jedoch bei ~700€ statt 600€ gelandet. Naja muss ich mal schauen ob ich das Geld zusammen kriege.
Bei der GraKa bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher da es da ja schon ziemlich große Unterschiede gibt... diese hier war noch im Gespräch http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...HD-6870-Aktiv-PCIe-2-1-x16--Lite-Retail-.html . Aber ich denke bei der momentan ausgewählten merkt man schon nen starken Unterschied...

Ansonsten, kurzer allgemein Check wäre noch ganz nett ansonsten vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben!

justwicked


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, kannst Du Dir den Mugen2 sparen, da reicht der boxed-Kühler.

Als Kompromiss zwischen der GTX 560 Ti 448 und der HD6870 würde ich die normale GTX560Ti nehmen: 1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) - Computer


----------



## justwicked (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Danke. Stand: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219dc4ba01a3e8585af1905177e32c4ea20ac37cf2296

Ich denke das müsste so alles OK sein. Preis liegt dann jetzt bei ~583€.

Ich werde das Teil dann höchstwahrscheinlich selbst zusammen bauen? Sind eigentlich alle Teile die ich dann dafür brauch dabei oder muss ich noch was mitbestellen?

justwicked


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

sieht super aus 

Den Rechner musst Du selbst zusammenbauen, alternativ baut mindfactory für preisbewusste 90€ zusammen.  hardwareversand.de macht es für 20€.

Weiteres Zubehör brauchst Du nicht, ist alles im Lieferumfang des Boards, Gehäuse, Netzteil etc. dabei.


----------



## wuestenfux (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Bau das dingens selbst zusammen, mit Boxed Kühler alles easy going


----------



## justwicked (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ist es eigentlich egal ob ich DHL- Express oder -Versand nehme? Ab 0 Uhr müsste doch beides eh umsonst sein oder?


----------



## wuestenfux (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Express geht nicht wie auf der HP von MF zu lesen ist also geht nur normal 
Dieses Angebot gilt *nicht* für Auslands- und Express-Lieferungen.

Oder halt per Nachname.


----------



## justwicked (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Hey,

gibt es große Unterschiede bei den folgenden CPU's?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ntel-Core-i5-2400-4x-3-10GHz-So-1155-BOX.html
Intel Core i5 2500 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Hab momentan den 2400 im Korb. Jedoch ist der 2500 preislich ja nicht sehr viel teurer. Lohnt es sich vielleicht lieber den zu nehmen?


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Der einzige Unterschied ist die geringfügig höhere Taktfrequenz beim i5-2500. Das ist aber nur im messbaren Bereich, keinesfalls spürbar. Daher würde ich zum günstigeren greifen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



justwicked schrieb:


> Hab momentan den 2400 im Korb. Jedoch ist der 2500 preislich ja nicht sehr viel teurer. Lohnt es sich vielleicht lieber den zu nehmen?


 
Nö, lohnt nicht.


----------



## justwicked (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Wo ist hier der Unterschied und welcher ist besser?

Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
Intel Core i5 2400S 4x 2.50GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Ich würde jetzt von den Werten sagen das der 2400S schlechter ist. Jedoch ist der teurer?!


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Der i5-2400S ist eine Stromspar-Variante. Lohnt imo auch nicht, wenn Du Strom sparen willst, kannst Du auch den normalen i5 undervolten.


----------



## justwicked (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Heretic (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Der 2400S hat auch eigendlich ein anderes Einsatzfeld. Z.B hat er weniger verlustleistung . Daher weniger Abwärme , was eine Leisere Kühlung vereinfacht usw..
Von der Leistung her bleib aber beim 2400 mit 3,1GHz.

Warum der aber teurer ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich gehe aber davon aus , dass Intel den nicht so oft Produziert ,wegen geringerer Nachfrage. Und wenn man nicht in massen produziert wirds langsam teurer...
Und irgendwann ist man bei einer so komischen konstellation ...

mfg Heretic


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



justwicked schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt von den Werten sagen das der 2400S schlechter ist. Jedoch ist der teurer?!


 
Die TDP reduzieren kostet Geld, daher ist er teurer als der normale.


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Da ich noch 2 Tage habe bis alle von mir ausgewählten Produkte auf Lager sind, wollt ich mal fragen was für Änderungen ihr mir empfehlen würdet wenn ich noch 100€ mehr zur Verfügung hätte 

Momentan: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219bbb3fb400bdc674224540e8e2fd671d67e19ffcc0e


----------



## Lizz (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Sparen und später in eine ssd investieren. Evlt noch nen Alpenföhn Seller.


----------



## Heretic (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Jup sehe ich auch so. Ne SSD würde noch wirklich sinn machen.

Wenn du sie unbedingt JETZT loswerden willst. Könnte man aus der 560 Ti noch ne 560Ti 448 machen + CPU Kühler der schön leise ist. Ansonsten würde ich das so lassen.

mfg Heretic


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Hmm hab den Begriff SSD ja schon öfter hier gehört jedoch weiß ich nicht genau was das ist. 
Ist ne Art Festplatte oder?
Also ich wollte ja meine SATA aus dem alten Rechner weiter benutzen da ich gehört habe das Festplatten atm sehr teuer sein sollen.


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Eine SSD ist im Prinzip eine sehr schnelle Festplatte, auf Grund sehr viel geringerer Zugriffszeiten und höherer Übertragungsraten. Du kannst mal bei youtube "HDD vs. SSD" oder so eingeben, dann kommen 100 Millionen Vergleichsvideos. 

Eine SSD macht den Rechner gefühlt sehr viel schneller, bringt aber beim Spielen keine fps mehr. Je nach Spiel werden die Ladezeiten aber geringfügig bis sehr deutlich reduziert.


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Naja aber wenn ich sehe das eine 480GB SSD schon fast 800€ kostet dann krieg ich ja schon das Grauen x_X480GB Corsair Force GT Series CSSD-F480GBGT-BK 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Üblich sind eher 64 - 128GB SSD's  Auf eine 64GB SSD passt dann Windows, der übliche Offfice-Kram und 1-2 Lieblingsspiele gut drauf.

Empehlenswert wäre die  Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  oder Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s  oder Samsung SSD 830 oder Corsair Performance Pro in der gewünschten Größe


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Naja normalerweise hat man ja heutzutage schon so um die 500GB bis 1 TB Speicher solang man nicht gerade nen Laptop benutzt..
Ich z.B. speicher öfters ne Menge Musik sowie Filme auf meiner Festplatte das nimmt dann schon ordentlich Platz weg. Ich denke auf die paar Sekunden schnelleres Booten und öffnen von Dateien kann ich verzichten


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Bilder, Filme, Musik etc. wäre sowieso sinnfrei auf einer SSD.  Die kommen ins HDD-Datengrab.


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Also auf ne Externe oder wie sollte man das dann machen ?


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Im Normalfall ist neben der SSD  noch eine oder mehrere HDD's im Rechner. Und dann optional noch eine externe für die Datensicherung.


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ahh. Also kauf ich eine von dir vorgeschlagene SSD und pack die dann zu meiner HDD in den neuen Rechner. Dann lad ich W7 auf die SSD und schmeiß die ganzen andern Daten auf die HDD jaaa?


----------



## JimJuggy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Nebenbei: Das Cougar A ist eine ganz gute Wahl, sehr empfehlenswert sind auch die Seasonic S12II, die RAP(M) Netzteile von Rasurbo oder generell FSP. Beim Gehäuse würde ich z.B. das Rasurbo Vort-X vorschlagen, das gibts mit USB 2.0 oder 3.0.


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



justwicked schrieb:


> Ahh. Also kauf ich eine von dir vorgeschlagene  SSD und pack die dann zu meiner HDD in den neuen Rechner. Dann lad ich  W7 auf die SSD und schmeiß die ganzen andern Daten auf die HDD  jaaa?



Genau.   

Wobei ich bei einem Budget von 600€ auf eine SSD verzichten würde, und die Kohle in eine schnellere Grafikkarte oder CPU blasen würde.


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Naja ich hätte halt nochn bisschen mehr zur Verfügung. Ist diese SSD empfehlenswert? 120GB Corsair Force 3 Series CSSD-F120GB3-BK 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron

Hätte halt so um die 100~150€ mehr zur Verfügung. Also um die 750€. 

Ich leg schon besonders wert darauf das der Rechner schnell ist. Lohnt es da mehr in einen besseren CPU anstatt in eine SSD zu investieren?

Hier nochmal der Stand... https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219451a82093631373151b2ddf487a2324c572a2a1e66

@JimJuggy Mit meinem Gehäuse bin ich eigentlich zufrieden 
Ich denke das Netzteil müsste so auch i.O. sein. Aber danke.


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Die Zusammenstellung ist prima. 

Persönlich würde ich keine SSD mit Sandforce-Controller nehmen. Da kann es Probleme in Verbindung mit SandyBridge geben. Die sollen zwar mittlerweile behoben sein, aber ich würde eher eine Crucial m4 nehmen, und die halt woanders bestellen.


----------



## Heretic (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Jo Crucial M4 sollte hier die beste wahl sein , zwar geringfügig teurer aber das rechtfertigt sich.

Einen besseren CPU zu nehmen macht eigendlich eher wenig sinn.
der 2500 ist nicht soo sehr schneller. Da würde dir ne SSD von der allgemeinen Laufgeschw. mehr bringen.
Bei der Graka würde noch eine 560 Ti 448 (die gleiche Karte wie du jetzt schon im Korb hast nur als Ti 448 version ) sinn machen , aber auch nur wenn du wirklich jedes Spiel unbedingt auf Ultra Settings super flüssig spielen willst.

Ich würde aber eher zur SSD greifen. Die bringt dir auch deutliche Vorteile außerhalb des Spielens.

mfg Heretic


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ok. Ich denke ich werde dann einfach mal in eine 120GB Crucial M4 investieren. 
Wäre die hier ok? 724computer


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Passt


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Da ich noch garkeine Erfahrungen mit Onlinebestellungen habe, hier meine Frage: Was machen die Lieferer eigentlich wenn niemand zuhause ist? Stellen sie die Ware dann beim Nachbarn ab? Stellen sie es bei der nächsten Poststelle ab? Kommen sie einfach nochmal? etc...


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Kommt drauf an. Entweder musst Du es bei der nächsten Post oder Packstation abholen, manchmal kann auch ein 2. Zustelltermin vereinbart werden.


----------



## Redbull0329 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Lass sie dir am besten auf die Arbeit schicken, denn wenn DHL kommt (13-15 Uhr) bist du ja üblicherweise Malochen.


----------



## justwicked (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ich bin 18 und noch Schüler. Zum Glück hab ich zwischen 13-15Uhr immer Schluss und bin zuhause 

Edit: Kumpel meint 60GB SSD reicht locker. Müsste dann die hier sein oder? http://www.724computer.de/shop/details.php?art=85111
Edit2: Kumpel hat gesagt ASRock ist *******. Soll iwie ne billig Marke sein. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Redbull0329 (31. Januar 2012)

Anno 1999 hätte ich ihm da 100%ig zugestimmt. Da waren Hyundai und Kia auch noch Billighersteller.
Tja, die Zeiten ändern sich, ASrock hat inzwischen zum Teil eine bessere Qualität als die alten Hasen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



justwicked schrieb:


> Edit2: Kumpel hat gesagt ASRock ist *******. Soll iwie ne billig Marke sein. Ist da was dran?


 
Asrock ist inzwischen die Edel Marke von Asus.


----------



## justwicked (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ich hab nochmal nen wenig über das overclocken nach gedacht und mir gedacht vielleicht könnte ich das ja doch machen. 
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand mal so die Vor- und Nachteile erklären sowie die Hardware nennen würde die ich dann neben dem i5 2500k noch bräuchte.

Soweit habe ich: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2196e493716a94f03df8d9428fb32acc5712b975a2a09

+ eine Crucial M4 64GB SSD


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Dann bräuchtest Du ein P67- oder Z68 Board, z.B. das Asrock Z68 Extreme3 + einen anderen CPU-Kühler, z.B. den Thermalright Macho HR-02.

Gehäuse würde ich den Nachfolger Sharkoon T28 nehmen. Da ist die HDD Montage geschickter gelöst, und es passen auch super überlange Grafikkarten rein.


----------



## Heretic (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Hi,

also Nachteile sind natürlich: 
- DU musst viele Manuelle Einstellungen machen damit du gute und stabile ergebnisse bekommt -> musst also auch ne paar anleitungen lesen. ( Ist aber nicht soo extrem schwer , wie es sich jetzt anhöhrt.)
- Du verlierst beim Übertakten die Garantie.
- Du brauchst einen guten Kühler um Gut und Leise zu Übertakten.
- Du verbrauchst normalerweise etwas mehr strom.

Vorteile:
- Du erreichst mehr Leistung. Je nach dem kann man einen deutlichen Leistungsschub erreichen.
- Du bekommst mehr Leistung fürs Geld ^^
- Du kannst stolz sein selber deinen Pc Modifiziert zu haben -> Damit kann man natürlich auch angeben ^^


Was du ändern müsstest.

Natürlich vom i5 2400 zum i5 2500K wechseln.
Du benötigst aufjedenfall einen guten Kühler. -> Der Macho HR 02 sollte da als grundlage ausreichen. Willst du sicher gehen das du niedrige Temps / und oder / einen Leisen Pc bekommst musste knap das doppelte ausgeben muss aber nicht. ( Ich z.B habe den Mega Shadow. Das ist ne mörder Teil kostet mehr. erreicht aber auch extrem tiefe Temps.)
Dein Board müsstest du von einem H61 zu einem P67 Board wechseln (Alternative wären noch Z68 Boards)

Alles in allem würde ich für OC so ca 70 - 120 Euro mehr einplannen.

Eine Sache wäre noch wichtig. Übertakten kannst du jederzeit. 
Daher brauchst du dir jetzt nicht unbedingt einen extra Kühler kaufen. Sondern erst dan , wenn du Übertakten möchtest. (würde bedeuten das du jetzt die ca 35 Euro für den Kühler sparen kannst.)

mfg Heretic


----------



## justwicked (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ich müsste so ca. 100€ mehr zahlen aber ich glaub ich verzichte einfach drauf. Trotzdem danke x_X
Ist das Gehäuse viel besser? Eigentlich wollte ich heute Nacht bestellen. Auf das T28 Gehäuse müsst ich aber dann noch 5 Tage warten weil es nicht auf Lager ist :<


----------



## justwicked (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Lohnt es sich eigentlich eine extra Soundkarte zu kaufen? Mir wurde dieses empfohlen. ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Eine Soundkarte lohnt nur, wenn Du hochwertige Kopfhörer/Boxen etc. anschließen willst, ansonsten reicht der onboard Sound völlig aus. Ich habe die o.g. Karte im Gamingrechner, und höre schon einen deutlichen Unterschied zum onboard Sound.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe die o.g. Karte im Gamingrechner, und höre schon einen deutlichen Unterschied zum onboard Sound.


 
Hast du Pr0ns in 5.1 Sound?


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du Pr0ns in 5.1 Sound?



Jup, gerade im Rudel extrem wichtig, damit ich besser lokalisieren kann, wer wann wo wie heftig kommt.


----------



## justwicked (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Naja ich wollte mir das Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer kaufen.
Soll ziemlich gut sein.
Und die Soundkarte halt damit ich Dolby Headphone nutzen kann.
Am wichtigsten ist mir ja der Sound beim Spielen. Jedch höre ich auch oft und gern Musik wo der Sound auch gut sein sollte


----------



## Softy (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Der Superlux ist imo das beste, was Du für das Budget bekommen kannst  Da würde eine Soundkarte schon lohnen. Aber den ganzen Dolby Headphone Kram würde ich weglassen, zumindest ich finde, das macht den Klang matschig und unsauber. Aber das ist wohl auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## justwicked (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Soo. Ware ist da. Bin beim zusammenbauen. Erste Frage: Das BeQuiet Netzteil, muss der Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten zeigen? Ich hab ihn nach unten gesetzt da dort einige Löcher im Gehäuse für Luft oder so sind....


----------



## Lizz (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Ja das kommt nach unten ^^


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Kannst Du machen, wie Du willst. Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn Du den Lüfter nach unten zeigend einbaust, würde ich einen Staubfilter verwenden.


----------



## justwicked (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Hmm ok. irgendwelche Tipps fürs einbauen des Motherboards? Hab jetzt gerade diese Abstandhalter montiert.

Edit: Benutz ich zum MB festschrauben nur die schwarzen Schrauben oder auch die Unterlegscheiben?
Edit: Wenn ich das Netzteil anschließen möchte, muss ich die 24 und 8 Pin aufkleber auf dem MoBo abmachen? Mein Netzteil hat ja 20+4 und 4+4 Stecker.
Edit: Sollte ich erst alles einbauen und dann alles ans Mainboard etc. vernetzen oder gleich nachdem ich das Teil eingebaut hab?


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Schau mal hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Da ist alles sehr gut und ausfürhlich beschrieben


----------



## justwicked (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Danke. Nur weiß ich jetzt nicht wie ich SSD, Laufwerk und Festplatte anschließen soll da diese ja ohne jegliches Zubehör geliefert wurden...
Muss ich dafür noch extra was kaufen?

Edit: Hmm ich glaub ich hab die richtigen gefunden. Waren beim Netzteil. Jedoch nur für SSD und Laufwerk. Für die große Festplatte brauhc ich dann glaub ich noch eins.


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Meinst Du die SATA-Datenkabel? Die sind beim Board dabei. Wenn nur 2 im Lieferumfang sind, müsstest Du noch eines dazu kaufen, oder vllt. hast Du noch eins im alten Rechner oder so.


----------



## justwicked (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Soo Rechner steht alles funzt )

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle.


----------



## Softy (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Super  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## justwicked (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Heyy ich bräuchte doch noch eine neue Festplatte. so 500Gb aufwärts. Was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen? Ich denke ich bräuchte auch gleich noch die passenden Anschlusskabel dazu. Krieg ich die auch bei Mindfactory?


----------



## Heretic (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Zum Datenlagern. Kann man die Western Digital Caviar Green nehmen.
Für Hohe Leistung würde ich die Samsung Spinpoint F3 nehmen.

Bei beiden würde ich eher 1TB oder mehr kaufen. Weil man da nichtmal die Hälfte mehr bezahlt für doppelt so viel Speicher.

mfg Heretic


----------



## justwicked (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Klingt super. Werde die hier nehmen: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer

Muss ich die Kabel extra kaufen?


----------



## Heretic (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen von Gaming PC ~600€*

Soweit ich das weis. Sind bei der Festplatte keine Kabel dabei. Nur bei Motherboards.

Müsstest dir demnach irgendwo ein Kabel herholen. Zur not eins bestellen.

mfg Heretic


----------

